# Look Steel?



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I love looking at all these Look bikes! But, here's a question: has Look ever made steel bikes? If so, when did they stop making them? What kind of tubing did they use? It seems to me that they only made non-steel (i.e. carbon).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They made steel bikes twice.

The very first LOOK was a Reynolds 753 frame. 

In the late 90's they came out with three steel frames.. I had the KG 243..It was a very nice frame..It had Columbus tubing


----------

